# What are you doing?



## cal91 (Apr 3, 2019)

I've always planned to have yesterday be the last day I study for the exam. After studying so regularly every day for the last month or so, I'm finding it hard to not study! But I know I need to rejuvenate my brain to have it full capacity on Friday and Saturday. Work being slow today is tempting me to study more.  Tomorrow I'm taking the afternoon off to further relax myself before the exam. My wife and I will be driving to Reno in the afternoon and staying in a Hotel by the exam site. So until then I'm just packing and making sure I have all my things in order.

What are you guys doing these last couple days?


----------



## Nathan55 (Apr 3, 2019)

cal91 said:


> I've always planned to have yesterday be the last day I study for the exam. After studying so regularly every day for the last month or so, I'm finding it hard to not study! But I know I need to rejuvenate my brain to have it full capacity on Friday and Saturday. Work being slow today is tempting me to study more.  Tomorrow I'm taking the afternoon off to further relax myself before the exam. My wife and I will be driving to Reno in the afternoon and staying in a Hotel by the exam site. So until then I'm just packing and making sure I have all my things in order.
> 
> What are you guys doing these last couple days?


What's ironic is that studying calms my nerves. Meaning, if I'm studying and doing problems, I'm developing that muscle memory to get into the exam room, kick butt and take names. When I'm not studying and goofing off instead, I have the thought in my head that I should be. There is a reason Jordan and Kobe used to put up so many shots practicing on game day. And it's not just because they got paid so much more than engineers do. Or maybe it is haha. Point is, when it's go time, I want everything to be automatic, without overthinking. 

So I plan to study today, after work. Tomorrow, study all day. Friday, study mostly all day. Saturday, rock the test. Saturday at 5:15pm douse my exam materials with the tears of previous failures and light them on fire. 5:20pm, buy avengers endgame tickets.


----------



## User1 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm working today, hoping to head home early, then off work tomorrow, getting organized, buying snacks, and packing. heading into the city tomorrow afternoon to relax in a hotel with a lake view (free upgrade!! and booked with points! LOL) without my cats deciding they want to randomly be insane, and also avoiding having to wake up at 4am to get up to the city in traffic in the morning.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm at the NASCC conference in St Louis. Then again, I took my CA seismic exam last week and not taking anything from NCEES anytime soon. 

Good luck to those about to sit for their exams.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh it is that time of year, isn't it! Good luck everyone; don't study too hard and enjoy your surplus of free time after exam day(s).


----------

